# First proper European trip



## Lys (Mar 10, 2010)

Hello

We are planning our first proper European trip later this summer, with some friends and their caravan. (however, they are also thinking of getting a motorhome )

I have attached a link to the route we are thinking of taking. This is not set in stone. I was wondering if anyone has any thoughts or opinions on this route, or ideas for good places to stop/not to be missed etc?
http://www.theaa.com/route-planner/index.jsp#

I have also heard its very expensive to go through Switzerland but worth it. Again any thoughts, tips and costs?

Thanks everyone


----------



## Lys (Mar 10, 2010)

maybe this link will work...

http://www.theaa.com/route-planner/...ce, Italy||11.2480006|43.7710332&v2=&v3=&db=E


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi, so many journeys depend on how long you have to do them. How long will you be away?

Sue


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

As stated above  We spent ten days driving to croatis (with three days in Ingolstadt) and it didn't feel rushed at all. That's 1200 miles from our door to Rovinj.

I'm not sure I'd use an AA devised route - its surely going to be all about 'getting thee' rather than what you see on the way - we chose towns/villages/destinations that were all about 100 miles from each other and stays in that locality accordingly

You friends need a motorhome - their caravan is going to stop you from staying on Stellplatz and Aires and force you onto crummy campsites. 

Have a look at my blog - we are still away in year two of our adventure


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

We are heading all being well to Germany and Switzerland in September.. Andys health permitting. In Switzerland will stay near Zug as l have a relative and her husband there. They have checked here out and say is cheap for Switzerland but nice there. And September is in the low season

http://www.camping-buosingen.ch/index.html

Planning is going to be add hock on the move. We drove through Germany in 2000 on way to the nudist camp for a holiday in Rovinj and Switzerland in about 1990 +/- loved it and figured we should look around sometime. Will get the Stelplatz book & downloaded the mobile app and so far only one place planned that's the site l put up. Possibly not best way to do things but well no rush and see how we go. Would like to know if folks think maybe that is a bit lax should we do more "places" planning.

Been checking up all legal things we need and reading up on Germany here as much as possible. the parts that worry me most is German Tolls, and the emissions badge and driving on other side of the road... did that in Tenerife in a Tenerife car. Not in a 7.4mtr motorhome on UK plates.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well your route goes through or near the Alsace region of France which is worth exploring and your a tad near the Black Forest in Germany which is magical and then you go through Switzerland which just to transit without exploring is akin to being the last man alive on a desert island with the Saturdays and wanting to leave!  

Then you are within spitting distance of Lake Lugano, Como, Maggiore and the best kept secret in the italian lakes, Orta which are all stunning.

Again. How long have you got as all these places are fantastic. IF you havent got too long then dont bother going so far south.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Driving on the "wrong side of the road" is not a problem - even in a RHD MH - it is much easier if you have a helpful front seat passenger as it can be very difficult to see that the road is clear at some junctions (IMO often ones where I want to go right and the angle of joining is only about 30 - 45 degrees - as the driver cannot easily see back through the door to check it's clear).

The other time that it is hard (but not s frequent in a MH as a car) is if you decide to overtake and cannot see around the vehicle in front - in which case you are too close!. The same front seat passenger can give information to assist.

There is a useful guide that can be located here;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-588446.html#588446

My key thought if this is your first time abroad is not to try to cover too much distance - particularly if you are going with another unit as convoy driving is very hard work. It is better not to plan to drive virtually all day to get there and then back again but to have time to enjoy the scenery that you are passing through and visit some of the places that you see in a little more detail.

Being tied to a rigid timetable reduces the enjoyment of the holiday IMO, you rarely need to book sites in advance - if the one that you try cannot take you, find another there are plenty of them.

Your plan suggests a distance of about 1200 miles each way - if you and suggests 14 hours driving -possible in a car if you have more than one driver but not desirable in a MH IMO.

We tend to travel for a couple of hours, stop have a meal / coffee and then go on a bit more. Otherwise, why have the MH as you could do it all by train......

Dave


----------



## Lys (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone

The initial plan was to spend 10 days in Tuscany. 3-4 days to get there, stay and the 3-4 days to get back.

I've driven the van in France before, touring through little villages and driving all the way back from Bordeaux to Calais in one go to get a ferry.

We're very flexible for this trip and haven't booked anything other than the ferry crossings, so might not even get to Italy (we're all very laid back)

The only little issue is that my friends are in a caravan, but we think they might risk giving aires a go for one night stop overs. -Although I also think they are swaying towards getting a MH before then. I know they are 'window shopping' today!!

Lys


----------

